# Black and white kitten is getting white stripes on back and



## pikkewyntjie (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, I posted this pic on another site and one woman actually thought I drew these stripes on with chalk, but I didn't!



















These white stripes began as dark chocolate stripes, which then started turning white. Now I am noticeing the chocolate markings on his side and head is also turning white.
This is strange, because I have never seen this happen before with any cat. What do you think he is gonna look like when he is fully grown?


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i don't know, but you better watch out for pepe le pew!! :lol: :lol: 

he is SUPER cute! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I thought there was a phenomenon where something called a milk fever or just a fever, kitten fever(?), would cause black kittens' haircoats to change colors. Most noticeable are solid black kittens without agouti (not tabby marked) that looked like black/gray siamese kittens. Beautiful and stunning, but as they grew older and their hair coat matured, the light color faded away and the kitten became all black, though sometimes they can have a white or light gray undercoat that peeps through.
This kittens looks like something similar could be going in, in the agouti pattern...?
I think it would be neat if it stayed. Please keep taking photos and posting them so we can watch him grow. He is beautiful.

Osnobunnies' kitten Skylar had that black/gray Siamese kitten coat. Maybe she'll see this thread and post some of Skylar's early kitten pics.
h


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

What a cute kitty. :luv 

Something similar happened with my dog. Benji is a tri-coloured collie-type dog but when he was little he was very much darker - almost entirely black with a little white. He literally changed colour as he grew up.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

That is a beautiful kitten! :luv I have seen kittens whose coloring changed as they grew, or whose coat lightens or darkens with the seasons. Arianwen's winter coat is a little lighter in color than her summer coat.

A photo record of your kitten's growth would be wonderful. :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you call him _Stinker_? :lol:


----------



## pikkewyntjie (Nov 19, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Do you call him _Stinker_? :lol:


 :lol: , I thought about it, he actually farts pretty darn stink. I call him my little devil, he looks like a little devil when he gets mad or when he's playful.


----------

